# Solved: Aluminum Foil Problem



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I got ready to bake something in the oven last week that needed to be covered, so I grabbed the roll of aluminum foil that I keep in the cabinet under the kitchen sink. The problem is, I could not un-roll it. The layers were fuzed together almost solid (I could force it to un-roll), and the aluminum had turned a dull grey and brownish color. 

It didn't come from the store this way, so I figure some chemical reaction occuring under the sink. I checked Google to see if vapors from Pine-Sol (closed bottle), Simple Green (closed bottle) or Comet Cleanser w/ bleach (top open) could react with aluminum foil. I came up with mostly nothing, except that chlorine and aluminum react at high temperature, but not well at room temperature.

Any chemists or metallurgists here know what happened?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Neither a chemist nor a metallurgist and I don't know the answer but I NEVER store anything that will be used with food in the same closed-in area as cleaning products as they may emit fumes or leak, etc. It's just not worth the risk, imo.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

A combination of moisture and/or heat can cause aluminium and the small amount of iron particles that foil has in it for strength to oxidize, which tends to make it take on a brownish tinge or somewhat rusted appearance. This can happen during the cooking/baking process fairly quickly...and if acidic foods are part of the cooking scenario it's more likely to happen, but this same brownish [iron particle] coloring can also become noticeable when a roll of aluminum foil has 'aged' over-time in either on-again/off-again high storage heat or near a significant amount of moisture, or both. Since your roll of aluminum foil was stored under the sink in the kitchen cabinet I suspect it might have been exposed to increased levels of moisture for a significant period of time, which might explain the brownish iron rust color and what seems to be a bonding or fusion of the thin sheeting to itself within the roll.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So now you have a short "Aluminum Bat".


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I would declare your "aluminum tube" to the IAEA before a "coalition of the willing" forces regime change in your pantry.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

hewee said:


> So now you have a short "Aluminum Bat".


That sounds like metal when the ball is hit, but is brownish in color like wood.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am still stumped why this happened, so I am going to follow Karen's advice and keep the new roll of foil I purchased today someplace else.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> I am still stumped why this happened, so I am going to follow Karen's advice and keep the new roll of foil I purchased today someplace else.


Okay...

How old was the roll of aluminum foil that was kept in the cabinet under the sink in the kitchen? 
When was the last time you used some of it...or was the box of foil un-opended and unused?
How close to the end of the roll was the foil 'if' it had been used?
How old was the box of foil? Is there a date code on the box?
What brand of aluminum foil is it? Common brand or some off-brand?
Where was the aluminum foil made - U.S.A. or some third-world country like California (had to throw that in )?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Frank4d said:


> I am still stumped why this happened, so I am going to follow Karen's advice and keep the new roll of foil I purchased today someplace else.


Stumped or not... must be some highly technical reason no doubt...

As Cookiegal implied/typed, why anyone would keep something to be used for cooking in the same cabinet with cleaning products is beyond me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Koot said:


> That sounds like metal when the ball is hit, but is brownish in color like wood.


Hey it may have a nice sound to it. 



Frank4d said:


> I am still stumped why this happened, so I am going to follow Karen's advice and keep the new roll of foil I purchased today someplace else.


Get to rolls and write the date on the box. Then put the one under the sink and the other someplace else. Check each one a year to see how they look etc. Then 20 years from now you can tell us what happens again. 



Koot said:


> Okay...
> 
> How old was the roll of aluminum foil that was kept in the cabinet under the sink in the kitchen?
> When was the last time you used some of it...or was the box of foil un-opended and unused?
> ...


Also save the box and foil because they have not had that box in 50 years so it will be worth somthing to a someone.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

hewee said:


> Hey it may have a nice sound to it.
> 
> Get to rolls and write the date on the box. Then put the one under the sink and the other someplace else. Check each one a year to see how they look etc. Then 20 years from now you can tell us what happens again.
> 
> Also save the box and foil because they have not had that box in 50 years so it will be worth somthing to a someone.


Hehe hewee!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Koot said:


> Hehe hewee!!!


He hee 

I got me a BIG food service roll of 18" x 500 feet of Aluminum Foil that was many many years old that I got at a garage sale for $1.00 or $1.50 and it looks like it was new. So got me a great deal on this. Box looked old and was because lady said it had been in the garage for years and she was cleaning things up. Inside box looked clean as can be so guess it was in another box or some to keep dust out. He had been dead for years and had so much of it because he worked for the company that made it.
So we know just age does not effect the Aluminum Foil. 
I know the box of Aluminum Foil I had was opened and a little was used but most all is still there from the looks of it. I have Aluminum Foil to last me the rest of my life and who knows how many life times of Frank4d. 
It's even in the garage here because the box is to big to put any where in the kitchen.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I got me this 150lb roll (my roll is bigger than your roll) of aluminum foil that has been in the family's farm barn since 1913, which is the year aluminum foil first became available in the United States.









I've been trying to figure out what to do with it. Whatcha think?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just like everything else from Texas it's BIGGER there.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well this is a first for me...aluminum foil problems posted on TSG, lol.

Funny part is, this is probably where I would have posted the question too.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

TheShooter93 said:


> Well this is a first for me...aluminum foil problems posted on TSG, lol.
> 
> Funny part is, this is probably where I would have posted the question too.


Hey, you learn something new here all the time.  Tomorrow we will be discussing how (with a magical snap of the finger) you [too] can be a multi-billionaire - a gazillion times wealthier than Bill Gates and Warren Buffett added together.  Just ask my friend hewee. He's thinking about buying the country of China (for cash on the ol' barrel head) now that China seems to be turning into a 21st century Japan.  The man is a genius, I tell ya - a complete and total...uh, genius.  Anyway, stay tuned there Shooter93.  This aluminum foil thread was just to get you a tad bit interested and lull you in. :up: We got some magical stuff for ya.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Koot said:


> Okay...
> 
> How old was the roll of aluminum foil that was kept in the cabinet under the sink in the kitchen?
> When was the last time you used some of it...or was the box of foil un-opended and unused?
> ...


It was a new roll of Reynold's heavy duty foil purchased some time in the past six months, and I had used about half of it without issues. Reynolds claims it is made in the USA, but I did buy it at a store in California.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> It was a new roll of Reynold's heavy duty foil purchased some time in the past six months, and I had used about half of it without issues. Reynolds claims it is made in the USA, but I did buy it at a store in California.


Yep, that explains everything. The Aluminum Foil sold in California is made differently...on purpose. It's just like the gasoline sold and used in southern California is blended differently.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

Ccalll the local tv station and get your foil on tv make it famous


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

batscrptmod200 said:


> Ccalll the local tv station and get your foil on tv make it famous


That was a mere figment of my imagination!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK who took all that money I had?

Wow nice new car you got there Koot.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Koot said:


> Hey, you learn something new here all the time.  *Tomorrow we will be discussing how (with a magical snap of the finger) you [too] can be a multi-zillionaire - a gazillion times wealthier than Bill Gates and Warren Buffett added together.  Just ask my friend hewee. He's thinking about buying the country of China (for cash on the ol' barrel head) now that China seems to be turning into a 21st century Japan.  The man is a genius, I tell ya - a complete and total...uh, genius.*  Anyway, stay tuned there Shooter93.  This aluminum foil thread was just to get you a tad bit interested and lull you in. :up: We got some magical stuff for ya.





hewee said:


> *OK who took all that money I had?*


hewee, with a magical snap of the finger you were a multi-zillion just the other day! No one on Earth was richer than you! You were even able to pay cash for the country of China! What happened? Who took all your money? Man, you need to stay out of the bars, and away from gold diggers. You lost all your $$$ Geez - easy come, easy go...

I guess we're finished talking 'bout why six month old aluminum foil stored under the kitchen sink turned brown and stuck together...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If only got a new car and a small home first I would be so happy. 

Hard to think how six month old aluminum foil can go bad. 

I know where I was living I got a nice new stove. I got it after the heart attack and the way I changed how I was eatting I was not using it like I did in the pass so maybe used it in a couple years 6 or 8 times. 
Was a gas range
I put aluminum foil on the bottom and took out the other rack to keep it looking clean.
I have done this in the pass but it was a Electric range.
Anyhow when I went to move the aluminum foil was stuck in spot. Clean looking aluminum foil with almost nothing on it was stuck in some small spots.
Why did this happen?
I took the bottom panel out of the over so I could get to it better to clean. 
Then I said no wonder I hate GE and there junk.
That nice easy to clean finish was over top a rushed panel so it did not cover the small rust spots. The back side that they did not finished had very large spots of rust all over it.

Anyhow ever spot that had no finish on it was rusted and the aluminum foil stuck to the rust. 

So make you wonder what they add a Porcelain-Enamel rust when then Porcelain-Enamel will not even cover the rust. 

GE junk.


----------

